# Lets see those Whalers



## laqua (Jan 9, 2006)

I'll start off with a pic of mine. 1991 Outrage 19. In 90-91 they were 650lbs lighter than the ones made in 1992 on. 1991 is also the year they had the taller console without the Shepard's Hook. It has a 2011 ETEC 150.


----------



## 69Scout (Aug 12, 2011)

Here is a pic of my 91 Outrage 22 w/whaler drive. It's powered by twin Merc 135 Black Max motors.


----------



## whaler18 (Aug 3, 2006)

*220 Dauntless*

Here is my 2006 Boston Whaler 220 Dauntless / 225 Mercury Verado


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Nice boats. I love the 19' outrage. 

Other than the 13' I'm redoing here is my 17'.


----------



## EvansMarine (Jun 7, 2010)

My 1986 27FC I'm restoring, with twin 275 Veradao's


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

1992 Super Sport, bought at Meeks in Kemah and has been family owned since new.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

1964 Sakonnet (for sale)










Sakonnet getting her trailer fixed up










1997 Conquest 23


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Here is my old 25' Outrage...miss that boat. I have some pictures around here some where of my old 27' Challengers. Need to get some pictures of the current 27' with Whaler drive I cut the cabin off, installed continuous level floor, center console leaning seat/baitwell, and a 8'x10.5' fiberglass T-top.


----------



## txfishn0386 (Nov 10, 2012)

1985 15 Super sport


----------



## SailandSkiCenter (Jun 23, 2014)

We have a couple of the new 420 Outrages sold / on order so we flew out to Edgewater to review the boats in person earlier in the week. Here is some eye candy from the trip. 

PS. Boston Whaler is thriving and continues producing extremely high quality, safe, and durable boats with models from 11-42' built by over 650 hard working Americans :flag::flag::flag:


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

OK.....you just "won" this thread.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

bwguardian said:


> Here is my old 25' Outrage...miss that boat. I have some pictures around here some where of my old 27' Challengers. Need to get some pictures of the current 27' with Whaler drive I cut the cabin off, installed continuous level floor, center console leaning seat/baitwell, and a 8'x10.5' fiberglass T-top.


Let's see the 27'
I'm looking for a 25' if anybody knows somebody trying to get rid of one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

The 13' I just finished rebuilding. 1984 SS


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

A few of mine from the past and present.Missing a few.Post more when back home.


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

A few more..
13,17 Sakonnet( my worse nightmare) 19 Lo-Pro..


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

captnickm said:


> The 13' I just finished rebuilding. 1984 SS


Wow, that turned out nice! Saw this one in the process without the wood work...


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Did you rebuild the console for your Sakonnet, or buy one of the pre-cut kits to put one together?


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Pocketfisherman said:


> Did you rebuild the console for your Sakonnet, or buy one of the pre-cut kits to put one together?


B,
I found the console and the RPS for the Sakonnet on CW Whaler site in decent shape.Re build it from woods I bought from:

http://hardwoodproductscompany.com/lumber/exotic-wood-species.html


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

'73 low-pro

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captnickm (Feb 16, 2011)

Baker22. That is an awesome Low-Pro!!!!


----------



## Baker22 (May 9, 2013)

captnickm said:


> Baker22. That is an awesome Low-Pro!!!!


Thank you. The fiberglass work was done by Northwest Fiberglass, and Ty at Tex-All Aluminum rigged it out.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Here's mine.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

troutsupport said:


> Here's mine.


I really like that one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*My 1978 Lowpro*

Here is my Lowpro


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Another picture of my lowpro*

Pictures 2


----------



## acassidy (Jun 25, 2004)

*Picture 3*

Picture 3


----------



## CoastalOutfitters (Aug 20, 2004)

my 27 back when we picked it up in Fla


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

This first photo is my 1961 Nauset, I am the second owner and it was the first Whaler on the Texas Coast. Burnett's used it as a demo to take orders for the '62 models. Repowered with a 2015 ETEC and relegated to cocktail cruising.



The second one is my 1985 Outrage 18. One of the finest, most all around well balanced hulls, Whaler ever produced (along with the same era 22's).


.


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

1984 25'


----------



## spuds (Jan 2, 2005)

Thecfive said:


> 1984 25'


That's a MAN'S boat right there. Love the twin ETEC's.


----------



## Thecfive (Jul 8, 2012)

spuds said:


> That's a MAN'S boat right there. Love the twin ETEC's.


Thanks spuds! I sure do love me some ol'whalers!!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Thecfive said:


> 1984 25'


I think this may be my old 25' Outrage...I will shoot you a PM.


----------



## kingfisherred (Aug 12, 2005)

*1984 25' Outrage / 05 Yamaha 200's*


----------



## bcoastal (Aug 8, 2012)

1986 25'


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Here is my 18' Outrage as it sits right now. Installed part of the Seadek flooring this afternoon. 
Has brand new tank and hoses, all new wiring, bow rail black texture coated, new lean post, new console grab bar with 20" light bar abv., console base been modified to flush mount electronics. Will bee looking for motor at the boat show in a couple weeks. Either going with a new merc 150 4 stroke, or the new SHO150 since they now offer it in a 25" lower unit.






































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Also sitting on a brand new Texall aluminum trailer with spare tire and hub (before aluminum work done)
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

83 22ft


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

More pics


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

More pics


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

More pics


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

More pics


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

Pics


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

Pics


----------



## bentman (Jul 23, 2007)

Pics


----------



## Bledsinger (Oct 7, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> A few more..
> 13,17 Sakonnet( my worse nightmare) 19 Lo-Pro..


I still have the 72 I purchased from you the one on the top right


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Got it out on the water this weekend finally. Could not be happier with how it all turned out. Still a few little tweaks and couple things to finish up but it's getting there






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Looks great. What are you seeing top end with the Mercury 150?


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

cg_wilson2003 said:


> Looks great. What are you seeing top end with the Mercury 150?


First time that it has been ran this weekend, and only got 11hrs put on it.
Running a 14 1/4x19 mercury enertia 3 blade stainless i was only able to get 5300rpm at 47.2 mph.
Anything over 4000rpm i was getting a lot of porpusing and had to use a little bit of the trim tabs to get under control. Think that i may need to raise the motor up a bolt hole or two

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dk2429 (Mar 27, 2015)

Just curious about this... What's the big deal at Whalers?? I've seen some 2003 Dauntlesses for like $40k+!! Is it just a name, or what are the special for?


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

The quality and fit and finish of a classic whaler is where the money is at along with them being pretty much the first unsinkable boats and the first real center consoles, after Brunswick bought them out in 1996 the quality went down. I grew up on a classic 13' super sport and still own it. There's several whalers still in service from the 60's with new power, not many other boat builders can say the same. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## cg_wilson2003 (Jun 2, 2011)

Those are pretty strong numbers for not being dialed in. I have my motor on a Bobs 5in manual jack plate that has 6 deg of negative wedge that keeps it from proposing when in the chop and I do not have tabs.

You may be right on the motor needing to be raised. Mine it as high as it can go with the bolt holes with another 1in or so on the jack plate. That was the sweet spot for mine.

The recommendations



CamoWhaler said:


> First time that it has been ran this weekend, and only got 11hrs put on it.
> Running a 14 1/4x19 mercury enertia 3 blade stainless i was only able to get 5300rpm at 47.2 mph.
> Anything over 4000rpm i was getting a lot of porpusing and had to use a little bit of the trim tabs to get under control. Think that i may need to raise the motor up a bolt hole or two
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

Camo,

Man that boat turned out NICE!! Congrats!

I cut my teeth offshore in a 1985 Outrage 18....10 yrs old at the time.

Spent many an hour in the flip back seat with my Grandpa whistling for a fish to bite....if that didn't work he wasn't afraid crack the first beer LOL.

Man i miss that old man and the boat.

Curious if anyone has it....was the only 18' I knew of at the time with two 60HP Johnsons...sold it in 1995.

I started taking it offshore by myself (and friends) at 17 yrs old....and it was the shiznit for skiing with the girls on hot summer days.


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

Heres an 1983 18 outrage with twin 70hp rudes instead of the 60 Johnsons, sounds like you need to start a restoration project lol

http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5486629134.html


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

SeaIsleDweller said:


> Heres an 1983 18 outrage with twin 70hp rudes instead of the 60 Johnsons, sounds like you need to start a restoration project lol
> 
> http://houston.craigslist.org/boa/5486629134.html


Man...I would love too!

If I weren't picking my new rig up on Friday...not sure Mama would approve three boats? Then again...you really need three right: offshore, inshore, rivers.


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

98aggie77566 said:


> Camo,
> 
> Man that boat turned out NICE!! Congrats!


Thank you very much.

I thought long and hard about going the twin 75's route, but only reason that I could think of why I wanted to was to just be different

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaIsleDweller (Jun 27, 2013)

98aggie77566 said:


> Man...I would love too!
> 
> If I weren't picking my new rig up on Friday...not sure Mama would approve three boats? Then again...you really need three right: offshore, inshore, rivers.


I'm not the right one to ask that question, I currently have four...offshore,bay,lake, and my old whaler but to be fair the whaler needs a new motor she wore the original merc out so I guess it does not currently count lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N910A using Tapatalk


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

I just bought this one last Friday, although she looks near perfect that will be some things I will do to improve her...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

CamoWhaler said:


> Here is my 18' Outrage as it sits right now. Installed part of the Seadek flooring this afternoon.
> Has brand new tank and hoses, all new wiring, bow rail black texture coated, new lean post, new console grab bar with 20" light bar abv., console base been modified to flush mount electronics. Will bee looking for motor at the boat show in a couple weeks. Either going with a new merc 150 4 stroke, or the new SHO150 since they now offer it in a 25" lower unit.
> 
> 
> ...


Super nice Camo! 
I had the Line-X on mine.


----------



## Tarponator (Feb 4, 2011)

*1976 21 banana whaler*

All fiberglass by George SOUTH TEXAS BOATWORKS!
All alum. work done by Mr. Cole Starr Coastline Marine!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Tarponator said:


> All fiberglass by George SOUTH TEXAS BOATWORKS!
> All alum. work done by Mr. Cole Starr Coastline Marine!


Really like the simplicity and color combo on that sled!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> Super nice Camo!
> 
> I had the Line-X on mine.


Thank you. 
Need to get updated pics but here are a few. 
-Rest of electronics added
- livewell/ rod holder/hook out and o2 bottle holder installed in front of console
- rear bar with anchor light, ski-tow, boarding ladder, trolling motor, and rear and side light bars for night fishing.

Still need to get the rest of the Seadek completed


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

trodery said:


> I just bought this one last Friday, although she looks near perfect that will be some things I will do to improve her...


Very nice!


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

bwguardian said:


> Really like the simplicity and color combo on that sled!


X2! She's got that " Stealthy" look to her!

Nice work George!


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Here's my latest addition 
1998 Guardian 25






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

CamoWhaler said:


> Here's my latest addition
> 1998 Guardian 25
> 
> 
> ...


I just had a "woody" :rotfl::rotfl: 
Oustanding !~ watcha hanging on the transom?


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

RLwhaler said:


> I just had a "woody" :rotfl::rotfl:
> 
> Oustanding !~ watcha hanging on the transom?


That's the million dollar question right now.
Love the merc 150 on my 18 so maybe 2 of those.
Or (2) Yamaha 200's . 
Trying to locate some good used motors now

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

CamoWhaler said:


> That's the million dollar question right now.
> Love the merc 150 on my 18 so maybe 2 of those.
> Or (2) Yamaha 200's .
> Trying to locate some good used motors now
> ...


She sure is super clean.:brew2:


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

Thank you


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## hightide82 (Dec 2, 2011)

txfishn0386 said:


> 1985 15 Super sport


Did you buy that boat off a guy in Alvin?


----------



## cwool (Jun 21, 2016)

My '86 Outrage 22


----------



## CamoWhaler (Jul 13, 2006)

cwool said:


> My '86 Outrage 22


Any additional pics of that rear bench

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

cwool said:


> My '86 Outrage 22


Nice!



CamoWhaler said:


> Any additional pics of that rear bench
> 
> X2!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

